# Throwing up alot of clear liquid



## MrsEngland

My little one has been screaming pretty much non stop for past 6 hours and is throwing up alot of like clear liquid its not her milk anyone have any idea what it could be? She is obviously distressed by it and i'm out of ideas of what to do to make it better.
She has also started to do this thing where she is constantly pushing her tongue out and its started since all the clear liquid not sure if its related. And shes off her formula she won't take more than 60ml at a time.


----------



## jeanettekaren

The crying, the throwing up clear stuff, often with white bits in, and the tongue sticking out where all signs of Finns reflux. Add to this the screaming and I'd say definitely reflux. Often reflux babies go off their food because they associate eating with the pain that then occurs from the acid. Does your lo go rigid or bring their knees up totheir stomach when screaming? These are also classic signs along with back arching?

Make sue you lo is kept upright for 30 mins after a feed,raise the head end of the cot 30 degrees and try not to lay her flat at all ie. When changing use a wedge etc. Finn is unable to use his pram because he cant be laid flat and also has issues with his car seat because it scrunches his stomach up and pushes the acid into the throat. Basically always try to keep the stomach lower than the throat.

Some find comfort formula helps as it's thicker.

We went to the gp and was prescribed infant gaviscon as a starter but this shoylnt be used with comfort formula but be aware that many gp's won't precrive meds aslong as lo is gaining weight.

Try some of the tips first though and see if they make a difference :flower:


----------



## AP

I would say acid reflux too. If baby is in discomfort then I'd take LO to a GP


----------



## MrsEngland

We have an appointment with the GP. I'd been saying she had acid reflux since she was 3 weeks but the doctor said colic, if i'm right i'm gunna be cross that they didn't listen to me. She gets so upset poor baby i'm gunna sit there until they listen today.

Thanks jeanettekaren for the information though. Definitely sounds exactly like what Lilah does x


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

another vote for reflux - and yes, GPs do try and plam you off with the colic story when they are small. 
we had the same problem. 
if you don't want to go down the meds route there are reflux formulas which your GP can prescribe (some cannot be bought in shops). 
we use SMA staydown which you can buy in a few places but because the closest stockist is 30min drive away GP prescribes it and it works really well. 
if your GP wont listen get your HV on your side or even ask to see another GP. 
x


----------



## Worrisome

reflux from here to, just like Millie, she has gained weight but through comfort feeding. She's on ranitadine 3 times a day, gaviscon and colief. Good luck


----------



## allthingspink

Has she got a cold at all?


----------



## MrsEngland

We have her on cow and gate comfort and its made no difference at all she just seems to get worse and worse. Colief was what they prescribed for the 'colic' but she refused to take her milk when it had that in because it made her so sick. Gripe water does the same.


----------



## MrsEngland

allthingspink said:


> Has she got a cold at all?

Nope she has been a bit snotty in the past but not at all at the minute.


----------



## allthingspink

MrsEngland said:


> allthingspink said:
> 
> 
> Has she got a cold at all?
> 
> Nope she has been a bit snotty in the past but not at all at the minute.Click to expand...

Was just thinking of excess flem but obviously not.
If you have no luck with the Dr , ask to see another. It was my HV who diagnosed reflux with my LO.


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

MrsEngland said:


> We have her on cow and gate comfort and its made no difference at all she just seems to get worse and worse. Colief was what they prescribed for the 'colic' but she refused to take her milk when it had that in because it made her so sick. Gripe water does the same.

we never tried the colief but the gripe water always made her really sick and as for the infacol, that was so bad - she could never keep the feed down. 
comfort is really just for colic and constipation although a few people have said it works for milder reflux. 
you can also get a powder called carobel, made by cow and gate (again you can get on script) which you add a few scoops to the feed - depending on how many oz you are giving and it thickens the formula.
prob can't use it with the comfort but if you were to use a normal formula ie : cow and gate, you could add it :flower:
we just switched to a full reflux formula as LO had yet to find a milk that suited (she had some bad reactions to certain brands with rashes)


----------



## MrsEngland

She just screams non stop i dunno what to do its really getting me down.


----------



## Worrisome

:hugs: it's horrid isnt it?
Comfort Milk made Millie worse, she was sick constantly. They are now thinking she has a cows milk protein intolerance, hence the colief, I also tried to cut dairy out of diet and we did see a difference but when they put us on ranitadine said to put thediary back in to see which one thing was working. So there wasnt too much change
When your lo is sick the clear stuff, is it very mucusy?


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

MrsEngland said:


> She just screams non stop i dunno what to do its really getting me down.

:hugs:
It is horrible, I know.
We had a different baby come 5pm everyday, she would be sicky all day but at 5pm she would projectile, scream, arch her back and this would continue until 10pm with pretty much constant tears until she would fall asleep exhausted.
My mum also said it looked like colic but she said the acidic sick thing wasn't right.
As soon as we changed milk and I truly mean from that very first bottle she was content, it was def reflux. 
It will get better x


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh no, Ive just twigged what it could be. With the comfort formula's especially cow and gate, they do bring up pools of water, as this is what the body can't digest.
Hang on I have a link somewhere.


----------



## Worrisome

This is what I found from cow and gate site.

I've asked caw&gate advisor about throwing up the water.This is the answer they sent to me. 
The fact that your baby is bringing up a water like substance is totally 
normal for the Comfort milk. The reason for this is because the protein in 
the milk has been partially broken down to aid digestion and the nutirents 
are easier absorbed in the body so the end product be it vomit or stools are 
both very watery


----------



## MrsEngland

ouchwithNo.2 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> She just screams non stop i dunno what to do its really getting me down.
> 
> :hugs:
> It is horrible, I know.
> We had a different baby come 5pm everyday, she would be sicky all day but at 5pm she would projectile, scream, arch her back and this would continue until 10pm with pretty much constant tears until she would fall asleep exhausted.
> My mum also said it looked like colic but she said the acidic sick thing wasn't right.
> As soon as we changed milk and I truly mean from that very first bottle she was content, it was def reflux.
> It will get better xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, its so hard to see her in so much pain and its exhausting for us both. I know its not her fault but i lose my patience sometimes and just have to put her down and walk away for 5 minutes, i feel like the worst mum when i do that but i dunno how else to calm down.
Lets hope the doctor does something or i may well kick off lol.


----------



## MrsEngland

Worrisome said:


> This is what I found from cow and gate site.
> 
> I've asked caw&gate advisor about throwing up the water.This is the answer they sent to me.
> The fact that your baby is bringing up a water like substance is totally
> normal for the Comfort milk. The reason for this is because the protein in
> the milk has been partially broken down to aid digestion and the nutirents
> are easier absorbed in the body so the end product be it vomit or stools are
> both very watery

Its sticky and bitter smelling though, either way its making her unhappy so need to take her off it lol.


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

MrsEngland said:


> ouchwithNo.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> She just screams non stop i dunno what to do its really getting me down.
> 
> :hugs:
> It is horrible, I know.
> We had a different baby come 5pm everyday, she would be sicky all day but at 5pm she would projectile, scream, arch her back and this would continue until 10pm with pretty much constant tears until she would fall asleep exhausted.
> My mum also said it looked like colic but she said the acidic sick thing wasn't right.
> As soon as we changed milk and I truly mean from that very first bottle she was content, it was def reflux.
> It will get better xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, its so hard to see her in so much pain and its exhausting for us both. *I know its not her fault but i lose my patience sometimes and just have to put her down and walk away for 5 minutes, i feel like the worst mum when i do that but i dunno how else to calm down*.
> Lets hope the doctor does something or i may well kick off lol.Click to expand...

I lost count the amount of times I have done that with both of mine as babies and my first wasn't even that difficult :haha:
Doesn't make you a bad mum at all, just makes you human :hugs:
Don't let your GP fob you off, you know your baby and you witness LO's behaviour, not a GP. 
They have a habit of saying 'they will grow out of it soon....'
x


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

MrsEngland said:


> Worrisome said:
> 
> 
> This is what I found from cow and gate site.
> 
> I've asked caw&gate advisor about throwing up the water.This is the answer they sent to me.
> The fact that your baby is bringing up a water like substance is totally
> normal for the Comfort milk. The reason for this is because the protein in
> the milk has been partially broken down to aid digestion and the nutirents
> are easier absorbed in the body so the end product be it vomit or stools are
> both very watery
> 
> Its sticky and bitter smelling though, either way its making her unhappy so need to take her off it lol.Click to expand...

def reflux if you can smell the acid.
I could wash my daughters clothes at 60degs and when I ironed them the smell of the acid would come out again (it even bleached some darker clothes!) x


----------



## MrsEngland

ouchwithNo.2 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ouchwithNo.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> She just screams non stop i dunno what to do its really getting me down.
> 
> :hugs:
> It is horrible, I know.
> We had a different baby come 5pm everyday, she would be sicky all day but at 5pm she would projectile, scream, arch her back and this would continue until 10pm with pretty much constant tears until she would fall asleep exhausted.
> My mum also said it looked like colic but she said the acidic sick thing wasn't right.
> As soon as we changed milk and I truly mean from that very first bottle she was content, it was def reflux.
> It will get better xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, its so hard to see her in so much pain and its exhausting for us both. *I know its not her fault but i lose my patience sometimes and just have to put her down and walk away for 5 minutes, i feel like the worst mum when i do that but i dunno how else to calm down*.
> Lets hope the doctor does something or i may well kick off lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I lost count the amount of times I have done that with both of mine as babies and my first wasn't even that difficult :haha:
> Doesn't make you a bad mum at all, just makes you human :hugs:
> Don't let your GP fob you off, you know your baby and you witness LO's behaviour, not a GP.
> They have a habit of saying 'they will grow out of it soon....'
> xClick to expand...

Thank you, i needed to hear that. Sometimes i just feel i'm doing such a bad job and its so hard to admit that i'm struggling with it but i just get to the end of what i can take, i dunno how single mums do it.



ouchwithNo.2 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worrisome said:
> 
> 
> This is what I found from cow and gate site.
> 
> I've asked caw&gate advisor about throwing up the water.This is the answer they sent to me.
> The fact that your baby is bringing up a water like substance is totally
> normal for the Comfort milk. The reason for this is because the protein in
> the milk has been partially broken down to aid digestion and the nutirents
> are easier absorbed in the body so the end product be it vomit or stools are
> both very watery
> 
> Its sticky and bitter smelling though, either way its making her unhappy so need to take her off it lol.Click to expand...
> 
> def reflux if you can smell the acid.
> I could wash my daughters clothes at 60degs and when I ironed them the smell of the acid would come out again (it even bleached some darker clothes!) xClick to expand...

Thats quite impressive it bleaching clothes!
The smell is awful and its the way she screams before it comes up and pushes her tongue out after like she trying to get rid of the taste. Must be so horrible for her poor baby.


----------



## Worrisome

Aw hun, dont feel bad hun :hugs: Defo sound like reflux hun. hubbys nan even said Millie always smells of acid.


----------



## MrsEngland

On way to the docs wish me luck!


----------



## AriannasMama

Someone suggested that thickener. OMG Arianna is a different baby with thickened formula, I have the US version of that stuff and its amazing. That plus her Zantac and she's much happier.


----------



## MrsEngland

Well they have given her baby gaviscon and said if that doesn't work to bring her back.


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck hun I know reflux is a nightmare. Hope it does the trick.


----------



## MrsEngland

Well its like i have a totally different baby shes happy and smiley and actually sleeping!


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

MrsEngland said:


> Well its like i have a totally different baby shes happy and smiley and actually sleeping!

fantastic :hugs:
thats really good :thumbup:
xx


----------

